# LDG'S   UPDATE WITH PICS udated again just pups



## poorboys (Nov 16, 2011)

NEW POSTING IN LDG FORUM, MY PUPS HAVE ARRIVED.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uplo
[img]http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/70474_img_3477.jpgads/70474_img_3476.jpg[/img]









http://www.backyardchicke





ns.com/forum/uploads/70474_img_3477.jpg[/img] 
IT'S NOT LETTING ME UPLOAD MOM AND DA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D????? I UPLOADED AS AVATAR SIZE???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ww.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/704
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




74_img_3510.jpg[/img]


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 16, 2011)

Do we get pictures?


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

Cute!  

All those puppies will mean one busy momma looking after them all. 

Edit: What breed are they? All the LGD's I've seen over here are pure white. I like the markings on your pups.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 18, 2011)

they are great prynees, full blooded, prynees should have a badger face or be all white at birth, the other spots and most of the badger look will go way as they get older, their mom is the only one who still has a little black on the tips of her ears.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2011)

Cute!

Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## poorboys (Dec 3, 2011)

just pups
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/uploads/70474_img_3509.jpg[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have 3 sold, 5 more for sale

/uploads/thumbs/70474_img_3509.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 3, 2011)

Need to resize those pictures, too big.


----------

